

Out-Tridging Tridge - r4um
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2013/08/out-tridging-tridge/

======
voltagex_
Just in case: tridge refers to Andrew Tridgell, one of the creators of Samba
and rsync (which this article is about)

